# July 28



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I got this one early in the night and since the call 
wouldn't bother Justcrazy and the fish was not
impressive we didn't call him 










It was 22 pounds heavier than any other flathead caught 
on the lake that night.

What we had been doing wasn't working so we experimented 
with a new spot we can't fish at normal water levels. Channel 
cats were aggressive enough that I was getting worried about
running out of baits  

I am hoping we are fishing where the big cats are and they
are concentrating on some large easy food supply. I hope that
food disappears and we return to them eating our baits!


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice looking flatty.


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

where were You fishing if You don't mind?(what body of water) always looking for new flathead destinations.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

1catdaddy1 said:


> where were You fishing if You don't mind?(what body of water) always looking for new flathead destinations.


Hey since you're out of urbana...try that community park just off children's home rd. it has a decent amount of flatheads in it...a buddy and myself went last night and missed one and lost one...both felt like hefty fish and this past friday night caught a 22lb one out of it...and there is also a good population of channels in it... but the lakes which are in question, are the MWCD lakes...tappan, clendening, peidmont, and of course the muskingum river itself


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

congrats robby


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

I've never heard of anything of that size in our pond. largest cats are normally 4-5 lbs. I personally know a few of the guys who keep it stocked-which are all channels.have never heard of a flathead out of it.not saying You are wrong ,but it is something I would never dream of coming out of there.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice catch robby.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Nice fish Robby...


----------

